# Showtime being targeted for destruction by movie studios?



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

It looks like every major studio that Showtime currently pruchases movie content from plans to stop selling to Showtime and create their own premium movie channel service to compete with Showtime.

http://biz.yahoo.com/ts/080423/10413397.html


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Very interesting.

Even with original programming, there's no way Showtime will survive if this indeed happens. Big loss for CBS.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Isn't Viacom and CBS one in the same?!! If so isn't this like screwing themselves?!


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

DCSholtis said:


> Isn't Viacom and CBS one in the same?!! If so isn't this like screwing themselves?!


Showtime is controlled by CBS, which was split from Viacom -- owner of Paramount and MTV -- in 2006. But both are still controlled by media mogul Sumner Redstone.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080422/media_nm/viacom_greenberg_dc_1


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Oops, forgot we owned you. Sorry bout that!" :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

ajc68 said:


> Showtime is controlled by CBS, which was split from Viacom -- owner of Paramount and MTV -- in 2006. But both are still controlled by media mogul Sumner Redstone.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080422/media_nm/viacom_greenberg_dc_1


So Summer is screwing himself on one hand (figure of speech), while on the other hand hoping the ONLY successful, money making franchise that CBS owns stays in business. Nice one, Sum....:lol:


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

I didn't see any date in the article as to how soon this may happen. Does anybody know?



spartanstew said:


> Very interesting.
> Even with original programming, there's no way Showtime will survive if this indeed happens. Big loss for CBS.


Assuming they can't negotiate a deal with the major studios that the other pay channels use, then the only way I could see them surviving is to turn the Showtime package into what would basically be the "Sundance Channel Multiplex". Indy movies plus Showtime's original content may be enough to keep subscribers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> It looks like every major studio that Showtime currently pruchases movie content from plans to stop selling to Showtime and create their own premium movie channel service to compete with Showtime.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ts/080423/10413397.html


Some earlier discussion about this in the TV Show Talk forum: *New premium channel 9/2009* and in the General Satellite Discussion forum: *Got More Bandwidth - Plans for New Premium Channel*

I'm just hoping this WON'T be a premium channel ...


----------

